# New Audi Site...



## stuart_d (Mar 1, 2002)

There doesn't seem to be an A2 forum here, but hopefuly a few people here will be interested:
For all those Audi A2 fans out there...there is a new (free) site recently launched displaying photos of owners A2's and unusual special featured A2's + much more!
Please stop by and send any photos in... http://www.Audi-A2.co.uk


----------

